# Solved: Error 1612: The installation source for this product is not available



## zanonymousz (Jul 20, 2012)

My laptop is running on windows 7 64 bit and it has microsoft office 2010 starter pack built in. One day my co-worker gave me a CD to install a full version of microsoft office 2010. I thought 'why not?' but after the installation, it asked for product key which I do not have so I uninstalled it (not knowing it will affect my pre-installed microsoft office 2010 starter pack). 

Days after I uninstalled the microsoft office (full version), I went to click on microsoft word (starter pack), and it needs a product key (it was pre-installed so there's no way for me to know the product key) and in the end I decided to uninstall it so I can install other working version of microsoft office. It probably leaves trail of registry maybe on the inside and also it has drive Q which I can do nothing about. So, I used "YourUninstaller" to completely remove anything related to 'microsoft office' and it did remove everything but when I tried to re-install different version (or even the same version) of microsoft office, it WON'T let me do it. I kept on getting errors, fed-up with the errors - I did a further reading on the net and found that I have to change the registry file in order to install microsoft office back to my laptop. 

I turned the windows installer point to '0' in the regedit thingy (as this is what I read from the net). The default point is 1. After changing the windows installer point to 0, it really did let me install the microsoft office back into my laptop and I thought the problem was over but I noticed my windows now boot-up very slowly, it isn't normal...... and then I changed the point back to 1. 

Everything works out fine until I noticed another problem. Every windows start up, I noticed that my razer synapse 2.0 driver now keeps updating. It's like every freaking restart or start up of windows, the razer synapse will update itself so I thought I'd just reinstall it and see what happens. It won't let me uninstall it with the Error 1612: The installation source for this product is not available. Verify that the source exists and that you can access it.

It says that I do not have Razer synapse 2.0.msi on that particular folder. Being curious as always, I tried to click on another thing to uninstall (I chose Facebook messenger) and it gave me the same error. It doesn't know where is the .msi file of facebook messenger. So I really have no idea how to fix this. Any help/input on this problem would be much appreciated. Sorry it's a long read. Thank you in advance.


----------



## hssonline (Aug 22, 2006)

Please follow the microsoft article :-
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2438651#reso3


----------



## hssonline (Aug 22, 2006)

uninstall Razer Synapse 2.0 using the uninstaller software that Razer provides. It is located in /Applications/Utilities. This should uninstall all the files that is related to Razer Synapse 2.0.


----------



## hssonline (Aug 22, 2006)

If none of the above sloution works then try this :-

http://www.how-to-uninstall-program...-Synapse-2-0-1-00-06-windows-uninstaller.html


----------



## zanonymousz (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi, the above solutions are not working for me so I did a windows recovery as new computer and got rid of the error. Thank you


----------

